# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  The analysis of a wonderful Soviet song из фильма "Весна на Заречной улице"

## angelos

Hi guys,  
Родная улица is one of my favourite Soviet songs. Music and lyrics are simply awesome.  Here is a complete analysis of the song for Russian learners! 
Enjoy!
Angelos

----------

